# Σώμα Ορκωτών Εκτιμητών -> Greek Body of Sworn-In Valuers



## Palavra (May 25, 2009)

Επειδή το ψάχνω αρκετή ώρα και επειδή η σελίδα τους στα αγγλικά έχει πάει διακοπές, το βάζω εδώ μήπως το ξαναχρειαστεί κανείς. 

www.soe.gr 

Και με αφορμή το σχόλιο του Ζάζουλα σε άλλο νήμα, εμένα αυτή η μετάφραση μου φαίνεται πανάθλια. Βέβαια, μπορεί απλώς να είμαι στις κακές μου.


----------



## Alexandra (May 25, 2009)

Γιατί το θέλουν sworn-in; Αφού οι ορκωτοί λογιστές αποδίδονται certified public accountants, σωστά; Οι ορκωτοί εκτιμητές δεν μπορούν να είναι κάτι ανάλογο;


----------



## NatCat (May 25, 2009)

Να κάνω μια χαζή ερώτηση: Τι προσφέρει το "in"; Το "sworn" δεν αρκούσε; Ή μου διαφεύγει κάτι;


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2009)

Έλα μου ντε (για αμφότερες :)) Αφήστε που στο διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορούν σωρό οι chartered appraisers. Να σας πω και το τρισχειρότερο κατά την ταπεινή και ιδιαίτερα γκρινιάρικη γνώμη μου σήμερα; Το Σώμα Ορκωτών Ελεγκτών Λογιστών έχει αυτοαποδοθεί Institute of Certified Public Accountants in Greece. Chartered auditor, κανείς;


----------



## Ambrose (May 25, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Το Σώμα Ορκωτών Ελεγκτών Λογιστών έχει αυτοαποδοθεί Institute of Certified Public Accountants in Greece. Chartered auditor, κανείς;



Έλα ντε... Άλλος ένας όρος που πρέπει να μπει στους στόχους της εκστρατείας...


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Τα ονόματα των αντίστοιχων φορέων σε άλλες χώρες:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Valuation_Standards_Committee

Το Σώμα Ορκωτών Λογιστών πώς (πρέπει να) λέγεται;

Body of Sworn-In Accountants
Body of Sworn-In Auditors
Body of Chartered Accountants
Body of Chartered Auditors
Body of Certified Auditors

Διότι απ' όλα βρίσκω στον μπαξέ.

Α, τα είπατε όλα...


----------



## Palavra (May 25, 2009)

Μικρή μικρή παρατηρησούλα: το ΣΟΕΛ είναι Σώμα Ορκωτών *Ελεγκτών *Λογιστών και το Certified *Public Accountants* δεν το περιλαμβάνει όλο, άσε που το Public Accountants κάπως μου κάθεται, άσε που αυτό το *in * Greece μου φαίνεται ακόμα χειρότερο. Εντάξει, εντάξει, το βουλώνω....


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2009)

Άρα καλώς κάποιοι έχουν και Auditors και Accountants. Αλλά για το επίθετο αναρωτιέμαι. (Ξέχασα και τα Body of Sworn Auditors.)


----------



## Zazula (May 25, 2009)

Το _public_ accountant έχει συγκεκριμένη έννοια (ο _ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας_ λογιστής, σε αντιδιαστολή με αυτόν που εργάζεται σε λογιστήριο). Το _certified_ φρονώ έχει την έννοια του _πιστοποιημένου_ (τουλάχιστον σε ορισμένες χώρες — π.χ. βλ. Σύνδεσμος _Εγκεκριμένων_ Λογιστών Κύπρου (ΣΕΛΚ)). Περισσότερα εδώ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qualified_accountants


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Αλλά για το επίθετο αναρωτιέμαι. (Ξέχασα και τα Body of Sworn Auditors.)


Αυτό είναι το Σώμα των Καθυβρισμένων Ελεγκτών 
Εδώ μπερδευόμαστε με τους ορκωτούς λογιστές και τους ορκισμένους εχθρούς τους που ή λαδώνουν ή χρυσοπληρώνουν :)


----------

